
Show HN: Choosing meaningful work with Python Pandas data analysis - freeradical13
https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization
======
bluemania
Hmm not seeing much reference to pandas here, is this the correct link?

~~~
freeradical13
Most of the pandas code is in the abstract base classes here:
[https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/bl...](https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/blob/master/vbp/__init__.py)

That's combined with statsmodels code to run things like exponential smoothing
and ordinary least squares, or Facebook Prophet for GAM. For example:
[https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/bl...](https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/blob/master/vbp/__init__.py#L801)

The actual DataFrames are constructed in the concrete classes such as the
following for analyzing underlying causes of death for the United States:
[https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/bl...](https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/blob/master/vbp/ucod/united_states.py)

The overall purpose is described in detail here:
[https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/ra...](https://github.com/freeradical13/ValueBasedPrioritization/raw/master/value_based_prioritization.pdf)

